# Computer terms



## sonyakirk

Hello,

  I am a graduate student and my dissertation involves comparing the progress of Terminology Planning in three languages.  I’m trying to get some feedback about the following basic computer terms in day to day usage in Arabic.  If anyone is able to let me know how (if at all) these words are translated in regular use, I would sincerely appreciate it.


 address
browser
computer
create
copy
find
file 
font
memory
download
save
internet
home page
web page
web site
click
drag
email
help
operating system
world wide web


  Thanks,
Sonya


----------



## elroy

Standard or colloquial?


----------



## sonyakirk

Colloquial if you don't mind telling me which part of the world you're from, standard will be fine otherwise - many thanks!


----------



## elroy

I am a Palestinian from Jerusalem. 

One more question: 

Do you want me to use Arabic characters or Latin transliterations?


----------



## sonyakirk

If you would be kind enough to transliterate for me (and spare me doing possible damage to your language) I would be sincerely grateful. Thank you so much.

I really must learn Arabic...


----------



## elroy

Ok, here goes. 

Warning: My primary language of communication at home, at school, and with most of my friends is English, and my computer settings are all in English.  That said, I have not heard the Arabic equivalents of all of these terms, but I will do my best.  If you have more time before you need to have these, I can contact my aunt (who is a secretary in Beit Jala [in the West Bank] and without a doubt knows all of the equivalents) and let you know what she sees.  In the meantime, here's what I can offer:



> address *3inwan * [the 3 represents an induplicable Arabic sound.  It is a strongly aspirated guttural.  The 3 is used because the letter looks like a backwards 3.)
> browser [tell you the truth I don't even know exactly what this is in English   ]
> computer *computer*
> create [in what context?]
> copy *insakh*
> find *la'i*
> file *malaf*
> font *khat*
> memory *thakira*
> download *nazzel*
> save *khazzen*
> internet *internet*
> home page *safha ra'isiyyeh*
> web page *safha * [the h  represents a strongly aspirated and guttural h.]
> web site *mawqe3*
> click *unqor*
> drag *ishab*
> email *email*
> help *musa3adeh *
> operating system *barnamej * [this is a wild guess; this word actually means "program" but I wouldn't be surprised if it were used for "operating system"]
> world wide web *il-internet *



Those are my guesses.  For some of them I used the colloquial equivalent of the standard word.  These are words I've seen on computer menus (hence, standard) but I'm not sure if people actually _say _ them. 

Like I said, let me know if you'd like me to contact my aunt. 

I wish you the best.


----------



## ayed

browser :Mota-saffih(Motasaffih)(*متصفح*)

computer:Ha-sib or ha-soob(Hasib-Hasoob)(after Arabization)(*حاسب-حاسوب*)

create : in-sha' (Insha)(*إنشاء*)

operating system : Ni-dham al-Tash-gheel(Nidham al-Tashgheel)(notice that the "L"in the definite articl is silent and the whole word is pronounced as at-tashagheel)(*نظام التشغيل*)

world wide web :al-Sha-bakah al-An-kaboo-tiyyah or al-Alamiyyah(The Spideral Web)(The"L'in the definitie article is silent and pronounced as ash-Shabakah)(*الشبكة العنكبوتية-الشبكة العالمية*)
I wish this could help you 

Ayed's regards


----------



## elroy

ayed said:
			
		

> browser :Mota-saffih(Motasaffih)(*متصفح*)
> 
> computer:Ha-sib or ha-soob(Hasib-Hasoob)(after Arabization)(*حاسب-حاسوب*)
> 
> create : in-sha' (Insha)(*إنشاء*)
> 
> operating system : Ni-dham al-Tash-gheel(Nidham al-Tashgheel)(notice that the "L"in the definite articl is silent and the whole word is pronounced as at-tashagheel)(*نظام التشغيل*)
> 
> world wide web :al-Sha-bakah al-An-kaboo-tiyyah or al-Alamiyyah(The Spideral Web)(The"L'in the definitie article is silent and pronounced as ash-Shabakah)(*الشبكة العنكبوتية-الشبكة العالمية*)
> I wish this could help you
> 
> Ayed's regards



She asked for colloquial terms not standard terms.


----------



## ayed

> Original posted by Sonyakirk
> standard will be fine otherwise


She wants both of them , anyway.


----------



## elroy

ayed said:
			
		

> She wants both of them , anyway.



Judging from the context of the sentence, I assumed she preferred colloquial but would accept standard in the case that I wouldn't part with my nationality.  In any case, I think it's at least important to point out that your terms are standard, while mine are colloquial Palestinian.  Perhaps you could provide the colloquial Saudi equivalents of the terms?  Or we could just wait for her to see what she'd prefer.


----------



## sonyakirk

Thanks so much both of you, this is perfect.  I really appreciate it.  The fact that there are so many different ways to translate the terms lends credence to the thesis that there is a lack of standardization, which is exactly the point I was trying to make.

Again, many thanks.


----------



## elroy

sonyakirk said:
			
		

> Thanks so much both of you, this is perfect.  I really appreciate it.  The fact that there are so many different ways to translate the terms lends credence to the thesis that there is a lack of standardization, which is exactly the point I was trying to make.
> 
> Again, many thanks.



That may be taking it a step too far.

There is definitely standardization at the level of standard Arabic; that is, the standard terms are the same throughout the Arabic-speaking world.  However, at the colloquial level there can be vast differences, if nothing else in pronunciation.

Does this make sense?  If not, I can explain further.


----------



## sonyakirk

I agree, standard Arabic is standardized, but from what I've been made to understand, standard Arabic is used mainly in schools rather than in everyday conversation.  All of the Arabic speakers I've spoken with at the University here have agreed about the standard terms, but tell me that they never really use them.  They claim they tend to use colloquial terms (which sometimes differ even among people from the same country) or, more often, the English term.


----------



## elroy

sonyakirk said:
			
		

> I agree, standard Arabic is standardized, but from what I've been made to understand, standard Arabic is used mainly in schools rather than in everyday conversation.  All of the Arabic speakers I've spoken with at the University here have agreed about the standard terms, but tell me that they never really use them.  They claim they tend to use colloquial terms (which sometimes differ even among people from the same country) or, more often, the English term.



Yes, there you're definitely on the right track.


----------



## ayed

elroy said:
			
		

> Perhaps you could provide the colloquial Saudi equivalents of the terms


What I have jotted down here are colloqu-standard terms if it were to say.That is, we have only these terms whether they are standard or colloquial.To be sure of that, visit any saudi Arabic forum and see .
 
Ayed


----------



## elroy

ayed said:
			
		

> What I have jotted down here are colloqu-standard terms if it were to say.That is, we have only these terms whether they are standard or colloquial.To be sure of that, visit any saudi Arabic forum and see .
> 
> Ayed



I'm not talking about official registers.  I'm talking about speech.  Do you exclusively *say * these words as well?


----------



## sonyakirk

I'm curious as well. It would be interesting to find if the standardized terms are actually used informally.  None of the Arabic speakers I've talked with directly claim to use the terms, but none are from Saudi Arabia either.


----------



## ayed

sonyakirk said:
			
		

> I'm curious as well. It would be interesting to find if the standardized terms are actually used informally. None of the Arabic speakers I've talked with directly claim to use the terms, but none are from Saudi Arabia either.


Thank you , Sonyakirk .Here are some followed by Arabic names and then translitration:

click-->Idhughat "Press" أضغط
Internet -->Internet or al-Internet 
Homepage --> Safahat al-Bidayah (The starting page)صفحة البداية

Hard Disk قرص الصلب Qors Salub
Port منفذ Manfath (the "th"as in that")
Backup نسخ احتياطي Nasekh Ehtiyaty
Cancel إلغاء الامر Elghaa al-Amur

Control Panel لوحة التحكم Lohat al-Ttahakkum

Delete حذف Hadif

Desktop سطح المكتب satah al-Maktab

Disk Defragmenter إلغاء تجزئة القرص elghaa tajazi'at al-Qors

Scan Disk  تفحص القرصFahas al-Qors
Screen Savar شاشة التوقف Shashat al-Tawaqquf
Title Bar شريط العنوانShareet al-Onuwan
Undo تراجع Tarajo'

Alert- تحذيرTahutheer(theer pronounced as in "that")

Anonymous - مجهولMajuhool

Encryption تشفيرTashufeer
On-Line متصل Muttasil
Off-Line غير متصلGhair Muttasil

Search Engineمحرك بحث Moharrik Bahth

Forum منتدىMuntada
 
I hope this could help you pass your degree
Thanks
Ayed


----------



## Whodunit

ayed said:
			
		

> I hope this could help you pass your degree
> Thanks
> Ayed



I'm interested as well, but I can't read your words.    Please increase the font size of your Arabic and English words or wait for a Mod who will be able to increase the size.


----------



## ayed

Thank you , Sonyakirk .Here are some followed by Arabic names and then translitration:
 
click-->Idhughat "Press" أضغط
 
Internet -->Internet or al-Internet 
 
Homepage --> Safahat al-Bidayah (The starting page)صفحة البداية
 
 
 
Hard Disk قرص الصلب Qors Salub
 
Port منفذ Manfath (the "th"as in that")
 
Backup نسخ احتياطي Nasekh Ehtiyaty
 
Cancel إلغاء الامر Elghaa al-Amur
 
 
 
Control Panel لوحة التحكم Lohat al-Ttahakkum
 
 
Delete حذف Hadif
 
 
 
Desktop سطح المكتب satah al-Maktab
 
 
Disk Defragmenter إلغاء تجزئة القرص elghaa tajazi'at al-Qors
 
 
Scan Disk فحص القرصFahas al-Qors
 
Screen Savar شاشة التوقف Shashat al-Tawaqquf
 
Title Bar شريط العنوانShareet al-Onuwan
 
Undo تراجع Tarajo'
 
 
Alert- تحذيرTahutheer(theer pronounced as in "that")
 
 
Anonymous - مجهولMajuhool
 
 
Encryption تشفيرTashufeer
 
On-Line متصل Muttasil
 
Off-Line غير متصلGhair Muttasil
 
 
Search Engineمحرك بحث Moharrik Bahth
 
 
Forum منتدىMuntada
 
 
I hope this could help you pass your degree
 
Thanks


----------



## elroy

ayed said:
			
		

> Thank you , Sonyakirk .Here are some followed by Arabic names and then translitration:
> 
> click-->Idhughat "Press" أضغط
> Internet -->Internet or al-Internet
> Homepage --> Safahat al-Bidayah (The starting page)صفحة البداية
> 
> Hard Disk قرص الصلب Qors Salub
> Port منفذ Manfath (the "th"as in that")
> Backup نسخ احتياطي Nasekh Ehtiyaty
> Cancel إلغاء الامر Elghaa al-Amur
> 
> Control Panel لوحة التحكم Lohat al-Ttahakkum
> 
> Delete حذف Hadif
> 
> Desktop سطح المكتب satah al-Maktab
> 
> Disk Defragmenter إلغاء تجزئة القرص elghaa tajazi'at al-Qors
> 
> Scan Disk تفحص القرصFahas al-Qors
> Screen Savar شاشة التوقف Shashat al-Tawaqquf
> Title Bar شريط العنوانShareet al-Onuwan
> Undo تراجع Tarajo'
> 
> Alert- تحذيرTahutheer(theer pronounced as in "that")
> 
> Anonymous - مجهولMajuhool
> 
> Encryption تشفيرTashufeer
> On-Line متصل Muttasil
> Off-Line غير متصلGhair Muttasil
> 
> Search Engineمحرك بحث Moharrik Bahth
> 
> Forum منتدىMuntada
> 
> I hope this could help you pass your degree
> Thanks
> Ayed


 
So if I'm not mistaken, these are the words you would say in everyday life?


----------



## Whodunit

Thank you, Ayed. Three questions:



			
				ayed said:
			
		

> Homepage --> Safahat al-Bidayah (The starting page)صفحة البداية




What does الصفحة الرئيسية (as-safa7aat ar-ra'eeseeyya) mean then? "Main page"?



			
				ayed said:
			
		

> Control Panel لوحة التحكم Lohat al-Ttahakkum




Why not "Lo7at *at-t*a7akkum"?



			
				ayed said:
			
		

> Screen Savar شاشة التوقف Shashat al-Tawaqquf



Why not "Shashat *at-t*awaqquf"?


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Thank you, Ayed. Three questions:
> 
> 
> 
> What does الصفحة الرئيسية (as-safa7aat ar-ra'eeseeyya) mean then? "Main page"?


 
*The* main/primary/principal (German "Haupt-") page.

Notice the definite articles. 




> Why not "Lo7at *at-t*a7akkum"?
> 
> 
> 
> Why not "Shashat *at-t*awaqquf"?


 
Many transliterations simply use "al," regardless of whether the "l" is actually pronounced - a practice I personally despise.

That said, your observation is 100% correct: it should be "at-" in both of those cases.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> *The* main/primary/principal (German "Haupt-") page.
> 
> Notice the definite articles.



Okay, sorry about that. I was just talking about the vocabulary.



> Many transliterations simply use "al," regardless of whether the "l" is actually pronounced - a practice I personally despise.



I think I don't get you. Are you talking about an "unpronounced l"? As far as I know you should really pronounce "at-t..."  as two "t's", that's why you often write it with a shaddeh.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Okay, sorry about that. I was just talking about the vocabulary.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I don't get you. Are you talking about an "unpronounced l"? As far as I know you should really pronounce "at-t..." as two "t's", that's why you often write it with a shaddeh.


 
Sometimes the "l" is pronounced; sometimes it's not.  When it's not, you double the first letter of the word by using the shaddeh.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Sometimes the "l" is pronounced; sometimes it's not.  When it's not, you double the first letter of the word by using the shaddeh.



Do you mean it's even pronounced before sun letters?


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Do you mean it's even pronounced before sun letters?


 
No.  What in my previous post led you to think so?


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> No.  What in my previous post led you to think so?



The first quoted part. Okay, then I was wrong.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> The first quoted part. Okay, then I was wrong.


 
I said "sometimes it's pronounced, sometimes it's not."  I was referring to moon letters and sun letters, respectively.

Glad it's clear now.


----------



## zaheerzaman

sonyakirk said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a graduate student and my dissertation involves comparing the progress of Terminology Planning in three languages.  I’m trying to get some feedback about the following basic computer terms in day to day usage in Arabic.  If anyone is able to let me know how (if at all) these words are translated in regular use, I would sincerely appreciate it.
> 
> 
> address
> browser
> computer
> create
> copy
> find
> file
> font
> memory
> download
> save
> internet
> home page
> web page
> web site
> click
> drag
> email
> help
> operating system
> world wide web
> 
> 
> عنوان
> المتصفح
> الحاسوب
> إيجاد
> نسخ
> العثور
> ملف
> الخط
> ذاكرة
> تحميل
> حفظ
> شبكة الانترنت
> الصفحة الرئيسية
> صفحة ويب
> موقع على شبكة الإنترنت
> انقر
> سحب
> البريد الإلكتروني
> مساعدة
> نظام التشغيل
> شبكة الإنترنت عالمية


----------

